# Fehler im char-planer bzgl. talente und set-boni



## Belph (5. Mai 2008)

Hi und Lob erstmal zum netten Charakterplaner,


mir sind eben noch 3 Fehler aufgefallen bezüglich mage talenten und set-boni:

-Das arkan-talent "Arkane Seelenstärke" (Erhöht eure Rüstung um einen Betrag, der 100% eurer Intelligenz entspricht) wird nicht im Charakter Fenster übertragen. 

-Das arkan-talent "Arkane Meditation" (Ermöglicht, dass 30% eurer Manaregeneration während des Zauberwirkens weiterläuft) wird nicht im Charakter Fenster übertragen.

-Die Set-boni vom Zauberfeuer set (Zauberschaden wird um 7% eurer gesamten Intelligenz erhöht) wird ebenfalls nicht im Charakterfenster übertragen


----------



## buechse (17. Juni 2008)

Im Frostbaum des Magiers sind noch die alten Symbole bei Eisige Adern und Kälteeinbruch.
Hat mich erstmal ziemlich verwirrt ^^


----------



## buechse (18. Juni 2008)

Wenn man +8 Widerstände auf Kopf verzaubert, wird das nicht angerechnet.


----------

